# Naughty Rosie



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

Rosie is now nearly 7 months and adorable but is being very naughty. She has been such a good puppy in the past and has been quite obedient. She used "come" when called and walk to heel quite well but now she's being very disobedient and ignoring me. Today, she chased after another dog and it's owner, completely ignoring my call. The owner of the other dog was very cross as Rosie wanted to play with their dog and would not leave their dog alone. 
I was so embarrassed 
We attend training classes but while we are there, all Rosie wants to do is play. It's very hard work but half way through the class she seems to settle down. We use "treats" as a training reward but she isn't very interested in food. She would rather play! 
I try to be very consistent with the training so I can't understand why we seem to be going backwards.
She has been walked twice a week by my friend who is a "dog walker" by profession. Maybe this is the reason? I need to have a dog walker as I now work two days a week. 

Any advice to get Rosie to "come" would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the adolescent years - aka the teenage years, apparently it's around this age that the re-call goes totally out of the window and we have to go back to basic training!
You are doing nothing wrong x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lots of super tasty treats, call her back lots of times during the walk - not just when you need her to come. If she has learnt to ignore your voice try retraining her to a whistle.
Don't given up, a bit of effort and stinky liver cake and she will soon be your good girl again.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The teenage stage is hard but you will get over it. Just be consistent and have the best treats in your pocket. Mine both went through it and cooked liver pieces in my pocket was the only thing that made them come to me! It doesn't last long but they all seem to go through it.


----------

